# THE HUNT AND PETS.



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

He knew today was the day. He had scouted the area and seen the signs.Found the most use trail and now sat in the blind waiting. His trusty black lab a companion of many years lay at his side sleeping.. He had noticed he was doing that more and more lately. Age was catching up to both of them. How many more hunts, would they have together? 

Even his rifle was old. Blue and wood. A lever gun no less. Today the young ones were useing semi autos and pumps Black and plastic. They had all kind of junk on them . He never understood that, a plain old sight had served him well. No need for red dots or a big scope that could see craters on the moon. He considered himself a rifleman, they were just shooters.They relied on their toys to help them hit. He used his skill,and knowledge The skill was to know your weapon and to get in close. One shot One kill . That is the way of a rifleman.

He caught a movement in corner of his eye and ever so slowly turned and brought his rifle to his shoulder. Yes ,their was his prey moving ever so slowly and cautious. Moving to higher ground. It stopped and looked around. As it did the rifleman felt the clean break of the trigger. He didn't feel the recoil or even hear the shot. Just saw the target do a back flip off the small fire extinguisher and land on top the mico-wave..... .

He arose from behind his computer chambering another round.But it was not needed the mouse was dead ..Head shot., One shot One Kill.. As he was removing the kill he noticed the lab was watching. Then he moved ever so slightly and went back to sleep . 

Thats right boy, you, me and Red Ryder have scored again.

The above story is true and no names were changed . 

My Lab is always close by Best buddy I have. He loves peanut butter sandwiches and Mt. Dew. Oh my mousebuck count is 11 now. Love winter and country living. My house cat is over fed but is becoming some what of a pointer cat. She alearts to their movement giving time to secure my rifle.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Here's a pic of my Three Cats all asleep on my recliner
There ain't no mice around here!!


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael The Walther Forums been down all weekend..
I scored a New S&W 442-2 in 38spl+P Today!!
It ain't a Beretta but it sure is Light!!
Lovin It!!
Need a good J Frame Holster
B92 :-D


----------

